# Cats on top of my pigeon coop



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

I am building a new pigeon coop and I want to keep cats off the roof. What do you suggest I use on the edge of the roof to keep cats off? I don't want my pigeons getting eaten if they sit on the roof when returning home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Most cats are not s problem on the roof, it is the landing board they may sit at, you would just have to keep watch over it and use a broom to shoo it away . If it becomes a problem call animal control.


----------

